# Pooping in the water bucket?



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this normal? We have a boarder horse at the barn I board/part time work at. Every time I go to fill his water bucket there is a steaming fresh pile just floating in there. I swear he waits for me to come around with the hose to "pop a squat" so to speak. I have never encountered this before, is it normal, or is he just a weirdo?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

There are a couple of horses where I board that do that. They're just weird animals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, who knows why. The buckets have to be hung above the level of the pooper shoot level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my guy poops in his water...in his hay rack, hell even back up and drop a load in the wheelbarrow. their just weirdos


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got one that drops in the bucket. In her case it's because the bucket is hung at the right catching height when she turns and stands for her late night nap. I've given thought to raising the bucket but that would make it pretty high and not the most comfortable for her to drink it. On the plus side, I'm quite skilled at cleaning out the bucket quickly now - if you grab a handful of straw or hay and give it a couple of twists it makes a nice little improvised scraper to get all the manure out.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You could also relocate the buckets in the stall. Or have the bucket hung outside the door if you have that kind of situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's nasty, isn't it? My daughter's evil mare did that to the water trough when it was -40, the trough was full as well. I couldn't dump it as it was too heavy, so I had to hand bail it out until it was light enough I could tip it over. My hands froze and cracked & blistered from the cold. Later on I realized there was a drain plug in the trough, that made me more angry at that horse. Anyways, I swore if that nasty cow did that again, she could drink poopy water, she didn't, not on my watch anyways.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds more like a blessing than a problem! Add a flushing mechanism and you done got yourself a potty trained horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> Sounds more like a blessing than a problem! Add a flushing mechanism and you done got yourself a potty trained horse!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Too bad it's just a bucket hung on a wall. It's kind of a pain, I am all ready to fill his bucket and find it half full of water with a swimming pile of floating doody. So, I have to shut off the hose, unsnap the water bucket, walk it all the way down to the manure pile, dump it, walk back up, turn the hose back on, wash it out and then hook it back on the wall and fill it. EVERY. SINGLE. DAY!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It's worse with corner feeders ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> It's worse with corner feeders ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thankfully he doesn't have one. Only one of the Dressage mares gets that, because apparently she is more special, lol.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I had one of those. Poop in the bucket. Strip the barn and put down fresh bedding and he was guaranteed to come in and relieve himself in all sorts of ways. Poop in the hay. He had the freedom of 20 acres and still he chose to mess stuff up.

I've got 3 older mares now and they regularly walk outside the barn and go in a toilet spot. Rarely have to pick anything out of the barn. Such a relief to my aching old bones.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've had horses poop in their water buckets, in thier corner feeders, hay racks. its a pain but what can ya do? lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

